

You can no longer afford not to take Git seriously - zachwill
http://jamesmckay.net/2012/06/you-can-no-longer-afford-not-to-take-git-seriously/

======
recursive
As one of the corporate developers mentioned in the blog post, I had recently
independently been getting the feeling that I will not be able to avoid
learning git much longer. Some open source packages I've used go as far as
only providing links to github without direct downloads. So far, every time I
end up on github, I feel completely lost. This must be what getting left
behind feels like.

~~~
cheald
Learning enough git to get by takes all of 5 minutes. There's little excuse to
not learn it from a consumer perspective these days.

~~~
recursive
To be literal about it, as far as I can tell, it takes at least 5 minutes to
figure out which version of git to install. So far msys send seems to be
winning.

------
anusinha
Git is amazing but I take issue with GitHub. The point of Git is that it's a
distributed and decentralized version control system and GitHub gets rid of
the decentralized part of that. That is counter to what Git was designed for.

~~~
cheald
Github doesn't compromise the distributed nature of git. It makes it easier to
use it as a traditional client-server SCM, but you can treat Github as just
another remote (and I often do!)

For people coming from client-server SCMs, I think Github is a really
important transition step, and frankly, as an open source developer and
consumer, it's really nice that there's a popular publish/find-stuff hub.

